# Why not Lara vs GGG?



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Lara says he wants to sit down and negotiate a fight

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2016/05/lara-says-golovkin-lets-sit-negotiate/

GGG just fought a Haymon fighter on HBO, so thats a non issue. Lara not a "Name"? BS. He has been on HBO/SHO the last 4-5 years, PPV, & the consensus #1 @154. Much better and proven then guys like Wade and Monroe. Lara hasnt fought at 160? Neither did Rosado when he moved up from 154 to 160 to challenge ggg.

GGG would be the fav, but Lara is a easy fight for no one. A very good defensive boxer who is hard to hit. The first GGG opponent who wouldnt more or less be a stationary target. Even if you wanna call him a negative fighter, ggg might have to chase him for the KO.

Would be a great stylistic matchup.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

No thanks. If its not Canelo. Go try and make the fight with Saunders or Jacobs. These are the fights Golovkin should try to make first,


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Why don't Lara fight a big name middleweight and make some noise? Noone is asking for this fight. isn't Jacobs under Haymon? Should be easy to make.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> No thanks. If its not Canelo. Go try and make the fight with Saunders or Jacobs. These are the fights Golovkin should try to make first,


Think they're fighting each other.

I'd prefer Andrade to Lara I think.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Think they're fighting each other.
> 
> I'd prefer Andrade to Lara I think.


Isnt Saunders talking big on twitter? Going by this he wants to fight Golovkin. If eh really wants it it should be easy to make and a fight wich I care more about than Lara. Golovkin knocks Lara out. Without much trouble. With Saunders at least he gets another title.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Isnt Saunders talking big on twitter? Going by this he wants to fight Golovkin. If eh really wants it it should be easy to make and a fight wich I care more about than Lara. Golovkin knocks Lara out. Without much trouble. With Saunders at least he gets another title.


Nah I think it's Saunders Jacobs judging by his recent IFL interview


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm starting to think GGG should just fight Lara, destroy him as he will and shut Lar and everyone else up. No money in it but fuck it, he won't get hurt so he could front up again for a fight against one of the middles six weeks later.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

DBerry said:


> I'm starting to think GGG should just fight Lara, destroy him as he will and shut Lar and everyone else up. No money in it but fuck it, he won't get hurt so he could front up again for a fight against one of the middles six weeks later.


People will bitch afterwards about how he's forcing up smaller guys for a fight. In the mean time, he's ducking. Lara gets absolutely wrecked here, his defensive footwork isn't remotely good enough to evade Golovkin for 12 rounds (much less clearly take majority of them) on some stick-and-move shite. Golovkin will close in, cut off, corner and brutally dismantle him.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I wouldn't mind this fight, I mean, we all want the Canelo fight, yet with different judges on the night, Lara could easily have beaten Canelo. He's done OK since then, universally recognised as #1 at 154. Although I am not his biggest fan, Lara would be by far GGG's most talented opponent thus far, even if he's never really fought at middleweight. Don't see it lasting the distance at all (let's be honest, very few do), but it could be a tricky fight for a few rounds


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> People will bitch afterwards about how he's forcing up smaller guys for a fight. In the mean time, he's ducking. Lara gets absolutely wrecked here, his defensive footwork isn't remotely good enough to evade Golovkin for 12 rounds (much less clearly take majority of them) on some stick-and-move shite. Golovkin will close in, cut off, corner and brutally dismantle him.


People bitch now about how he's 'ducking a guy who can stick and move'. No-win situation really. It'd be a credible fight in my eyes, Lara is more skilled than anyone GGG has faced and will offer a different challenge, even if it's sure to end early.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> People will bitch afterwards about how he's forcing up smaller guys for a fight. In the mean time, he's ducking. Lara gets absolutely wrecked here, his defensive footwork isn't remotely good enough to evade Golovkin for 12 rounds (much less clearly take majority of them) on some stick-and-move shite. Golovkin will close in, cut off, corner and brutally dismantle him.


Lara gets punched all over the shop. He can run, but with Golovkin, he can't hide! I don't think he does as well as GGG's last mandatory, unless Golovkin allows him some time. It's not size, Lara's too fragile for GGG, and his running tactics cannot work on a ring master like GGG. We're not talking SweetPea or RJJ here, we're talking a feather fisted, fragile, crude runner (how the fuck that's called slick boxing by those retards that bang on about it, I'll never understand), Golovkin cuts the ring of, walks through Lara's punch smiling then punches him to the canvas, rinse and repeat until Lara doesn't get up again. I now would actually love to see this spectacle to a) shut that fuckwit, Lara, up and b) shut the fuckwits that think Lara is the second coming up.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

If Angulo can hurt Lara.......


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

I'm a bit of the Lara hype train, was really dissapointed in his performance vs Canelo, he could have had it if he wasn't so negative. GGG wins this one


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I dont see why people are against this fight

Saunders is not fighting GGG this year either is Canelo, the best fight out there is Eubank Jr because im sure there will be network issues with Jacobs vs GGG

GGG has had so many stay busy fights why not have one with a biggish name in Lara, first man to stop Lara whilst he waits for a big name


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> People bitch now about how he's 'ducking a guy who can stick and move'. No-win situation really. It'd be a credible fight in my eyes, Lara is more skilled than anyone GGG has faced and will offer a different challenge, even if it's sure to end early.


Credible as anything else out there being suggested, sure.



DBerry said:


> Lara gets punched all over the shop. He can run, but with Golovkin, he can't hide! I don't think he does as well as GGG's last mandatory, unless Golovkin allows him some time. It's not size, Lara's too fragile for GGG, and his running tactics cannot work on a ring master like GGG. We're not talking SweetPea or RJJ here, we're talking a feather fisted, fragile, crude runner (how the fuck that's called slick boxing by those retards that bang on about it, I'll never understand), Golovkin cuts the ring of, walks through Lara's punch smiling then punches him to the canvas, rinse and repeat until Lara doesn't get up again. I now would actually love to see this spectacle to a) shut that fuckwit, Lara, up and b) shut the fuckwits that think Lara is the second coming up.


I'm still kind of perplexed he's even managed to crawl back into the forefront of discussions tbh. That Canelo performance was utterly ridiculous no matter how people scored it. Guy was in against a plodding counterpuncher with an aversion for coming forward, mediocre work rate and piss-poor stamina; Lara had the dimensions and foot speed to control that fight from the opening bell and put a true, utter schooling on him ala Rigondeaux-Donaire and he failed miserably in his big shot. Prior to that he's getting cornered and dropped to the canvas twice by Alfredo Angulo, who's about as unskilled a punching bag as it gets at the world level. To me, his 'slick footwork' is neither fluid nor sharp; neither subtle nor economical. I have absolutely not the slightest what the hell people are seeing, and I'm a *massive* fan of guys such Whitaker, Mayweather, Rigondeaux and defensively talented fighters in general, can bang on about them for... literally years. I feel like I'm in the twilight zone.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> *People will bitch afterwards about how he's forcing up smaller guys for a fight*. In the mean time, he's ducking. Lara gets absolutely wrecked here, his defensive footwork isn't remotely good enough to evade Golovkin for 12 rounds (much less clearly take majority of them) on some stick-and-move shite. Golovkin will close in, cut off, corner and brutally dismantle him.


First sentence sums it up. Golovkin doesn't have the luxury of time to waste fighting JMWs who are unproven at 160. His next 12-18 months needs to involve Saunders and Jacobs, but everyone wants to wait him out and hope he grows old overnight. :-(


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I dont see why people are against this fight
> 
> Saunders is not fighting GGG this year either is Canelo, the best fight out there is Eubank Jr because im sure there will be network issues with Jacobs vs GGG
> 
> GGG has had so many stay busy fights why not have one with a biggish name in Lara, first man to stop Lara whilst he waits for a big name


because golovkin will sign to fight lara and then erislandry might get "injured" two or three weekd before the fight

lara doesnt even have a punchers chance like canelo and doenst have the punch resistance either,

whereas canelo had very little chance, lara has pretty much no chance at all.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing the fight if Golovkin couldn't get Saunders, Jacobs, Ramirez, DeGale or Canelo. Lara is pretty much the no. 1 at 154 so it'd be good for Golovkin's resume. That said, Golovkin fighting Wade doesn't make this fight getting made a non-issue. Wade is with Haymon but he's not a _PBC_ fighter and if Haymon continues to work with K2 then I'd prefer the Jacobs fight to get made if we're looking at his PBC roster.

For Lara's part I think it's ballsy to want to challenge the number 1 in the division above him and while I would expect him to lose I think I'd prefer to see this fight than say, Heiland, Blanco or Johnson. It would be nice also to just see GGG shut some people up if he won.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I would love to see this fight. If no other reason than to shut all these Lara dick riders on here. Lara's gonna have one fucked up night if this fight happens.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> because golovkin will sign to fight lara and then erislandry might get "injured" two or three weekd before the fight
> 
> lara doesnt even have a punchers chance like canelo and doenst have the punch resistance either,
> 
> whereas canelo had very little chance, lara has pretty much no chance at all.


GGG has no one else to fight who is a name, Jacobs will probably stall the fight somehow or the networks will have problems

Lara has no chance but Lara isnt getting any big fights soon either


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll post this again. Even failed contenders and beltholders are better than Lara. If he's going to fight a Haymon fighter, Quillin is a better option.

Lee, Korobov, and N'Dam are all better options than Lara.

This doesn't even include some of the other belt-holders and contenders like Magomedov, Heiland, Saunders, Jacobs, and Khurtsidze. Lara is just a huge, gigantic waste of a fight that no one wants. Lara brings nothing stylistically to the table.

I don't even think Lara gets past Lemieux. How can we even say he'd be Golovkin's best opponent? Shit, I think Lemieux has a very good chance of stopping Lara.

Now, if Lara wants to become a contender, I think a good way to do so would be to rematch Angulo at 160. Test the waters against another lower level opponent like Johnson or Stevens, and then go for a legit contender like Lemieux or Khurtsidze. If he gets past those guys, I'd love to see him in the ring with Golovkin.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Sure why not. I'm sure he will do better since GGG is more flat footed, can't cut the ring off and has less power than Canelo. And his dominating power will be respected by the glass chin GGG.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Exactly, GGG just needs to fucking do it already. That team claim they are so avoided, but multiple fighters have talked about how difficult it is the negotiate with them. If Jacobs fights Saunders and Canelo fights Lemiuex, who else is GGG gonna fight? He better fight Chris Eubank Jr, or either move up in weight if he's not gonna fight Lara.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'm starting to think GGG should just fight Lara, destroy him as he will and shut Lar and everyone else up. No money in it but fuck it, he won't get hurt so he could front up again for a fight against one of the middles six weeks later.


HBO paid GGG $2 million to fight Dominic Wade. He'll get paid well vs Lara.



Hands of Iron said:


> People will bitch afterwards about how he's forcing up smaller guys for a fight. In the mean time, he's ducking. Lara gets absolutely wrecked here, his defensive footwork isn't remotely good enough to evade Golovkin for 12 rounds (much less clearly take majority of them) on some stick-and-move shite. Golovkin will close in, cut off, corner and brutally dismantle him.


But he can shut up many Canelo fans and Canelo himself who boast that GGG hasn't beaten anybody. Lara is Canelo best or second best win.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> But he can shut up many Canelo fans and Canelo himself who boast that GGG hasn't beaten anybody. Lara is Canelo best or second best win.


Lemieux would be a better win than Lara. Lara is completely unproven at MW and certainly gets wrecked by Lemieux.

He doesn't need to shut up anyone. Canelo already proved his cowardice by dropping his title. So this is a non-point. Complete, complete waste of a fight when there are better fights out there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Lemieux would be a better win than Lara. Lara is completely unproven at MW and certainly gets wrecked by Lemieux.
> 
> He doesn't need to shut up anyone. Canelo already proved his cowardice by dropping his title. So this is a non-point. Complete, complete waste of a fight when there are better fights out there.


Well he already fought Lemieux. And should want to shut people up because he's going to retire with everybody feeling unsatisfied with his career.


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

Eh, I'd prefer it if Lara came up to 160 and got a decent win or two beforehand, otherwise, GGG batters him and he gets stick for fighting a blown up Light-Middle.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

It will end up being kind of a mismatch, but on paper lara has some attributes that Golovkin hasn't seen as a pro. It'd be interesting for that reason and plus we haven't seen lara stopped before. I just dont think Lara has the chin, defense, power or the versatility to do it, but it'd be interesting at the very least. Lara should beat Monroe first or Heiland if hes serious about it.

I'll say this, if GGG goes in there, KOs Lara & does what Canelo couldn't, it would be impressive and it would give Canelo some incentive to fight Golovkin


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Trunks said:


> Eh, I'd prefer it if Lara came up to 160 and got a decent win or two beforehand, otherwise, GGG batters him and he gets stick for fighting a blown up Light-Middle.


I agree with this too. It'd help improve Lara's chances also. Although I would love to see him fight Julian Williams if he beats Jermall Charlo next. That would give him the lineal title. The problem with that is it'd take too long and there's a chance Jermall (his stablemate) could win.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree with this too. It'd help improve Lara's chances also. Although I would love to see him fight Julian Williams if he beats Jermall Charlo next. That would give him the lineal title. The problem with that is it'd take too long and there's a chance Jermall (his stablemate) could win.


Julian Williams needs to get his shot goddamnit. I got him beating either Charlo to be honest. Might even knock out Lara.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> HBO paid GGG $2 million to fight Dominic Wade. He'll get paid well vs Lara.


And how much do you think Lara will want? He's gotten a million for Zaveck? or Delvin? can't remember which one. But if he's getting that kind of money for them, he's going to want at least that or more and HBO doesn't have that kind of payroll. Not sure how much Golovkin will take either now that he's getting more and more each fight.

Edit: Just saw Lara/Vanes got 1.1 million between them so maybe Lara won't ask for as much as I previously thought.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

As disappointing as I have been with Lara as a fan of his... I would love to see it. It would be like Lara - Angulo I imagine. Meaning a very difficult fight for him....but anyone who thinks GGG won't eat a whole lot of straight left hands coming in is wrong.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Well he already fought Lemieux. And should want to shut people up because he's going to retire with everybody feeling unsatisfied with his career.


Trust me, if he ends his career like that, no one would point to Lara and talk about what could've been if those two met in the ring. :lol:

Just a complete waste of a fight when there are better ones that are actually competitive.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Exactly, GGG just needs to fucking do it already. That team claim they are so avoided, but multiple fighters have talked about how difficult it is the negotiate with them. If Jacobs fights Saunders and Canelo fights Lemiuex, who else is GGG gonna fight? He better fight Chris Eubank Jr, or either move up in weight if he's not gonna fight Lara.


Eubank won't fight him. He's PPV dynamite over here a la Chavez Jr when he co-headlines with Joshua, which is going to be the model Hearn has set up.

I imagine GGG will fight someone like Heiland or Johnson, worthy contenders but not setting the world alight. I'd love the Andrade fight, wouldn't mind Lara but think he's a tougher sell than Andrade.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> GGG has no one else to fight who is a name, Jacobs will probably stall the fight somehow or the networks will have problems
> 
> Lara has no chance but Lara isnt getting any big fights soon either


if the wba strips jacobs for not fighting golvokin then saunders is the only other 160 champion left

http://www.boxingscene.com/wba-if-no-golovkin-canelo-we-order-ggg-danny-jacobs--103815

bjs probably fights golovkin, loses, and then ggg will move up to 168 and fight degale.

if he beats degale,golovkin, weighing in at 170 on fight night just as he does now, is then the number one pfp fighter in the world if ward loses to kovalev


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

His name should definitely be in the mix. Why not?


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd rather see Andrade. We already know Lara will spit the bit on the big stage, and he hasn't done anything since Canelo to convince me otherwise. Waste of time.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lampley said:


> I'd rather see Andrade. We already know Lara will spit the bit on the big stage, and he hasn't done anything since Canelo to convince me otherwise. Waste of time.


Andrade would be an awesome fight but he needs to gain some relevance before we can even talk about him vs GGG. He has a fight coming up soon.


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

It's a shame Andrade hasn't been out more since the title win against Vanes.He's one of my favourites at 154.Think he'd beat both the Charlo brothers.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Eubank won't fight him. He's PPV dynamite over here a la Chavez Jr when he co-headlines with Joshua, which is going to be the model Hearn has set up.
> 
> I imagine GGG will fight someone like Heiland or Johnson, worthy contenders but not setting the world alight. I'd love the Andrade fight, wouldn't mind Lara but think he's a tougher sell than Andrade.


both of those fights suck. Heiland and Johnson do nothing for him. I hope Lara moves up, beats Johnson and takes his mandatory spot. I think Eubank would take the fight, he's very cocky. You're right about Hearn blocking it though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Trust me, if he ends his career like that, no one would point to Lara and talk about what could've been if those two met in the ring. :lol:
> 
> Just a complete waste of a fight when there are better ones that are actually competitive.


Yeah but you're asking for fights like Korobov who's only notable fight saw him being knocked out by Andy Lee.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> both of those fights suck. Heiland and Johnson do nothing for him. I hope Lara moves up, beats Johnson and takes his mandatory spot. I think Eubank would take the fight, he's very cocky. You're right about Hearn blocking it though


They don't suck, they're just not great. But there's no fights that really do anything for him, Golden Boy have pussied out, Saunders and Jacobs are fighting each other. Who's left at 160? Eubank is a cash cow so won't be sacrificed. Lee, Quillin and Korobov are the next best at 160 and would be okay I guess. The most interesting fighters at 160 are tough sells, fighters like Derevyanchenko and Blanco would be good but aren't proven.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Lara is unproven at 160.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

rjjfan said:


> Lara is unproven at 160.


So was Rosado at 160 & gggfought him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> They don't suck, they're just not great. But there's no fights that really do anything for him, Golden Boy have pussied out, Saunders and Jacobs are fighting each other. Who's left at 160? Eubank is a cash cow so won't be sacrificed. Lee, Quillin and Korobov are the next best at 160 and would be okay I guess. The most interesting fighters at 160 are tough sells, fighters like Derevyanchenko and Blanco would be good but aren't proven.


Naw they suck at this point. GGG needs to start making some moves. He might as well accept Ramirez's offer at 168.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Andrade would be an awesome fight but he needs to gain some relevance before we can even talk about him vs GGG. He has a fight coming up soon.


Oh, I agree, just making a comparison to Lara. For all we know Andrade could make for a Dawson/Adamek scenario from back in 2007. At least there would be some intrigue. I can't support a guy for an unwarranted career fight when he already had one of those and blew it. He hasn't done anything since to change my mind.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Id be happy enough if this got made.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> if the wba strips jacobs for not fighting golvokin then saunders is the only other 160 champion left
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/wba-if-no-golovkin-canelo-we-order-ggg-danny-jacobs--103815
> 
> ...


P4p#1 for beating DeGale and Saunders :lol: behave yourself

If Kovalev stops Ward he is p4p #1


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah I agree. Heiland and Johnson both aint that good and do nothing. Just keep busy fights. Why isnt Jacobs or Saunders really calling him out? At the end they both probably decide to duck him or what? If Canelo, Jacobs or Saunders dont fight him just try to get Lara. If that doesnt work I would want to see a fight at 168. Please no Heiland or Johnson.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Would love to see that fight. Another highlight reel beatdown by GGG is always nice to watch.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> So was Rosado at 160 & gggfought him


Comparing situations over 40 months apart is fucking dumb.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Muff said:


> Comparing situations over 40 months apart is fucking dumb.


Has it been that long? Jesus Christ. :lol: Hope everyone is still in one piece around here, aging flawlessly to not at all. Stay fly or die, folks. :smoke


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah but you're asking for fights like Korobov who's only notable fight saw him being knocked out by Andy Lee.


Korobov also has a very solid win over another hard-hitting middleweight who now campaigns at super middleweight, Jose Uzcategui.

Lara had every stylistic advantage against Canelo and failed to beat him convincingly. At the very least, Lee has monstrous power. Lara really had no excuse in the Canelo fight, and we're asking him to go up against a fighter 2x's better than Canelo, more power, and more skill.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Has it been that long? Jesus Christ. :lol: Hope everyone is still in one piece around here, aging flawlessly to not at all. Stay fly or die, folks. :smoke


Haha right. After I posted it I was like goddamn, didn't realize it was that long ago. Of course when put into months it reallly makes it sound like a long time ago. I only just turned 26 a month ago so I still got some time before I truly start my decline.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> P4p#1 for beating DeGale and Saunders :lol: behave yourself
> 
> If Kovalev stops Ward he is p4p #1


the last time there was a fighter holdng belts as the recognized champion in two different weight classes was floyd mayweather and he was the pfp fighter in the world. even though ruiz was not the recognized hw champ, after roy beat him and held the belts at both lhw and hw he was also the consensus pfp #1 fighter in the world

although i ranked ruiz higher than most people, his record and wins prior to his fight with jones jr was much better than canelos record and before floyd fought canelo.

and the same can be said for james degale


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> the last time there was a fighter holdng belts as the recognized champion in two different weight classes was floyd mayweather and he was the pfp fighter in the world. even though ruiz was not the recognized hw champ, after roy beat him and held the belts at both lhw and hw he was also the consensus pfp #1 fighter in the world
> 
> although i ranked ruiz higher than most people, his record and wins prior to his fight with jones jr was much better than canelos record and before floyd fought canelo.
> 
> and the same can be said for james degale


That doesnt mean anything Floyd Mayweather's resume goes deep and Roy Jones was a beast, your talking about DeGale who lost to Groves and Saunders who nearly lost to Lee, they are not elite, GGG is elite we expect him to beat DeGale and Saunders

Kovalev and Ward on the other hand are both elite, the winner deserves major props


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> That doesnt mean anything Floyd Mayweather's resume goes deep and Roy Jones was a beast, your talking about DeGale who lost to Groves and Saunders who nearly lost to Lee, they are not elite, GGG is elite we expect him to beat DeGale and Saunders
> 
> Kovalev and Ward on the other hand are both elite, the winner deserves major props


of course it means something as its very, very rare for a fighter to be the recognized champion, simultaneously, in two different weight classes

if it were so easy then danny garcias wouldve moved up to 147 and beat floyd, loma would be fighting vargas instead of martinez, crawford wouldve moved up and fought garcia instead of dulorme, ward wouldve fought kovalev instead of sullivan . there are past examples like haye fighting barrett, paq fighting diaz, floyd fighting mitchell and seda but i think you understand.

people are making a lot of assumptions about gennady and taking a lot for granted


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Muff said:


> Haha right. After I posted it I was like goddamn, didn't realize it was that long ago. Of course when put into months it reallly makes it sound like a long time ago. I only just turned 26 a month ago so I still got some time before I truly start my *decline.*


That word ain't even in my vocabulary. :lol:

There's so much of it that's in your control and a matter of how you look after yourself. I started caring and getting serious about prevention at around 25 which is incidentally when I started posting on internet forums. Can't imagine how fucked up I might be now if I carried on the same partying, drinking and drugging lifestyle for the last four years. ESB/CHB probably played a bigger factor in me sobering up than I give it credit for, talking all this boxing and film shit.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That word ain't even in my vocabulary. :lol:
> 
> There's so much of it that's in your control and a matter of how you look after yourself. I started caring and getting serious about prevention at around 25 which is incidentally when I started posting on internet forums. Can't imagine how fucked up I might be now if I carried on the same partying, drinking and drugging lifestyle for the last four years. ESB/CHB probably played a bigger factor in me sobering up than I give it credit for, talking all this boxing and film shit.


Haha I still drink a good amount. Was never too much into drugs, at least compared to a lot of people I grew up with. I'm more conscientious about what I eat tho. And I still work out enough to where it's more than just occasionally. I'm not a big guy by any means so I don't really have the frame to have my body go to shit (but then, for example, I see how Hatton and Naseem look now so who the fuck knows if I don't stay active enough). My mind is what I want to keep healthy more than anything. I guess decline is too strong of a word now that I think about it.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Sure. GGG stops him in 1


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> of course it means something as its very, very rare for a fighter to be the recognized champion, simultaneously, in two different weight classes
> 
> if it were so easy then danny garcias wouldve moved up to 147 and beat floyd, loma would be fighting vargas instead of martinez, crawford wouldve moved up and fought garcia instead of dulorme, ward wouldve fought kovalev instead of sullivan . there are past examples like haye fighting barrett, paq fighting diaz, floyd fighting mitchell and seda but i think you understand.
> 
> people are making a lot of assumptions about gennady and taking a lot for granted


The division is so weak though DeGale is not on the level of Floyd, the best example is if GGG moved up to fight an undefeated Ward then he would be p4p #1 but he was too scared to

If Crawford moved up and fought Garcia (which I think he would win anyway) he wont become p4p #1 just because he has titles in 2 weight divisions because Danny is not elite and has been in alot of close fights


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Decent matchup but as a few others have stated, I'd rather see matches against BJS, Canelo obviously and Jacobs, they should be the targets. Lara really isn't in a position to waltz into a title match a division above where he operates but I still wouldn't mind all that much if it did happen


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The division is so weak though DeGale is not on the level of Floyd, the best example is if GGG moved up to fight an undefeated Ward then he would be p4p #1 but he was too scared to
> 
> If Crawford moved up and fought Garcia (which I think he would win anyway) he wont become p4p #1 just because he has titles in 2 weight divisions because Danny is not elite and has been in alot of close fights


this is what im referring to in that golovkin expectations are simply too high and unreasonable.

i never said that degale was on the level of floyd. hopkins became the number 1 pfp fighter in 2002 after beating tito and daniels and neither of those fighters were the same as floyd

a green andre dirrell arguably beat a prime carl froch in the UK, a prime arthur abraham, and then imo, convincingly loses to degale and somehow a win over james, by a 160 golovkin in his first fight at 168 while still being the 160 champ, does not qualify him as number one pfp

thats ridiculous


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Has it been that long? Jesus Christ. :lol: Hope everyone is still in one piece around here, aging flawlessly to not at all. Stay fly or die, folks. :smoke


Hey mate, did you get my PM?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> this is what im referring to in that golovkin expectations are simply too high and unreasonable.
> 
> i never said that degale was on the level of floyd. hopkins became the number 1 pfp fighter in 2002 after beating tito and daniels and neither of those fighters were the same as floyd
> 
> ...


DeGale lost to Groves, Degale scraped by Dirrell in a SD and lost 5 rounds to Bute and arguably drew with Medina

Golovkin has 0 good wins if he were to move up and beat DeGale he would have 1 good win, its not good enough for him to be #1 but definitely #3, you need to stop using examples of the past and look at his actual opponents

How can you put GGG over Kovalev/Ward for beating DeGale just because Golovkin moved up one division to fight a guy who wouldnt be #1 if Ward was still there


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/lara-gol...104930?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

"Golovkin must have seen this fight [with Vanes]. I've called you out a couple of times. Let's make this fight. We just need to sit down and make these negotiations," Lara said.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I like any fight with Golovkin against the top guys. Lara is a top guy, so is Saunders.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> DeGale lost to Groves, Degale scraped by Dirrell in a SD and lost 5 rounds to Bute and arguably drew with Medina
> 
> Golovkin has 0 good wins if he were to move up and beat DeGale he would have 1 good win, its not good enough for him to be #1 but definitely #3, you need to stop using examples of the past and look at his actual opponents
> 
> How can you put GGG over Kovalev/Ward for beating DeGale just because Golovkin moved up one division to fight a guy who wouldnt be #1 if Ward was still there


it doesnt matter that degale scrapped by dirrell, he beat him. youre not going to find many people who thought that andre won, whereas there were many that thought that dirrell beat froch

as for golovkin having zero good wins, it remains to be seen where martin murray and lemuiex end up. he arguably beat sergio, sturm and abraham in their own home towns. if thoses three fight took place in the UK, there would be a chance that he wins all three.

is lemuiex a good win for golovkin if he were fight to ko canelo...which there are people here that think there is a good chance of that happening.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> it doesnt matter that degale scrapped by dirrell, he beat him. youre not going to find many people who thought that andre won, whereas there were many that thought that dirrell beat froch
> 
> as for golovkin having zero good wins, it remains to be seen where martin murray and lemuiex end up. he arguably beat sergio, sturm and abraham in their own home towns. if thoses three fight took place in the UK, there would be a chance that he wins all three.
> 
> is lemuiex a good win for golovkin if he were fight to ko canelo...which there are people here that think there is a good chance of that happening.


I dont undeestand why your so adamant about the #1 slot, GGG will never be p4p #1 he missed his chance by never fighting Ward

DeGale isnt in the top 10 p4p either is Saunders, GGG beating them does not jump him up when Ward/Kovalev is taking place, GGG will get to #3 max


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I dont undeestand why your so adamant about the #1 slot, GGG will never be p4p #1 he missed his chance by never fighting Ward
> 
> DeGale isnt in the top 10 p4p either is Saunders, GGG beating them does not jump him up when Ward/Kovalev is taking place, GGG will get to #3 max


DeGale will go in my top 10 if he beats Jack.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> DeGale will go in my top 10 if he beats Jack.


Yeah definitely, then if GGG beats him its impressive, but the winner of Ward/Kovalev deserves #1 because they are both top 5 p4p


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I dont undeestand why your so adamant about the #1 slot, GGG will never be p4p #1 he missed his chance by never fighting Ward
> 
> DeGale isnt in the top 10 p4p either is Saunders, GGG beating them does not jump him up when Ward/Kovalev is taking place, GGG will get to #3 max


saunders has nothing to do with this only james degale

and kovalev, should he beat ward, does not necessarily rank him higher than golovkin beating degale unless ward first beats at a minimum a fonfara or better yet a stevenson because at this point he is still arguably unproven at the higher weight.

there is nothing unproven about james degale at 168 and most would agree that he is number one in the division.

and its ridiculous to say that the only way that golovkin should be considered pfp #1 is if he fought andre ward who is theoretically two weight classes higher than him. i agree that gennady beating everyone at 160 does not ualify him for p4p but beating degale certainly does.

in 1999, roy jones jr was the #1 pfp fighter and had been fighting at 175 for the last three years, hopkins in 2002, fighting at 160 for the last ten years.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> saunders has nothing to do with this only james degale
> 
> and kovalev, should he beat ward, does not necessarily rank him higher than golovkin beating degale unless ward first beats at a minimum a fonfara or better yet a stevenson because at this point he is still arguably unproven at the higher weight.
> 
> ...


GGG missed his chance to be #1 p4p by not fighting Ward when he was at 168, unless GGG goes to 175 he will never be p4p #1, your saying GGG should be higher than Kovalev if he beats Ward when Ward is higher than GGG on the p4p list and DeGale isnt even on it

You should make a thread on the main page asking if GGG deserves to be p4p #1 for beating DeGale lol

I dont know why you keep bringing up Roy Jones and Hopkins, im sure in their era if there was a fight like Ward vs Kovalev (2 top 5 p4p fighters) then the winner of that would of been #1 instead


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> GGG missed his chance to be a p4p fighter by not fighting Ward when he was at 168, unless GGG goes to 175 he will never be p4p #1, your saying GGG should be higher than Kovalev if he bats Ward when Ward is higher than GGG on the p4p list and DeGale isnt even on it
> 
> You should make a thread on the main page asking if GGG deserves to be p4p #1 for beating DeGale lol
> 
> I dont know why you keep bringing up Roy Jones and Hopkins, im sure in their era if there was a fight like Ward vs Kovalev (2 top 5 p4p fighters) then the winner of that would of been #1 instead


Do you honestly think GGG gives a damn about all this P4P #1 stuff? P4P talk is just for fans to debate...means nothing in the actual world of boxing.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mal said:


> Do you honestly think GGG gives a damn about all this P4P #1 stuff? P4P talk is just for fans to debate...means nothing in the actual world of boxing.


I know lol im just trying to say to this guy you cant just have DeGale as your best win and be p4p #1 when Kovalev, Ward and Gonzalez are out there


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> GGG missed his chance to be a p4p fighter by not fighting Ward when he was at 168, unless GGG goes to 175 he will never be p4p #1, your saying GGG should be higher than Kovalev if he bats Ward when Ward is higher than GGG on the p4p list and DeGale isnt even on it
> 
> You should make a thread on the main page asking if GGG deserves to be p4p #1 for beating DeGale lol
> 
> I dont know why you keep bringing up Roy Jones and Hopkins, im sure in their era if there was a fight like Ward vs Kovalev (2 top 5 p4p fighters) then the winner of that would of been #1 instead


why would i make a thread about if people think that golovkin should be number 1 pfp if he beats degale?

i really could care less as im not going to make any money off of it and it would be filled with irrational team color blind people, that come here for reasons other than boxing, who i really dont have time for.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I know lol im just trying to say to this guy you cant just have DeGale as your best win and be p4p #1 when Kovalev, Ward and Gonzalez are out there


Yeah, that would make no sense. Gotta do more than that.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I know lol im just trying to say to this guy you cant just have DeGale as your best win and be p4p #1 when Kovalev, Ward and Gonzalez are out there


gonzalez has a better win than degale? when did roman move up a weight class and immediately fight and beat who most would believe is the number one ranked fighter in said weight class?

and im trying to figure out when sergey did it but im confused there as well. in fact, most would say that kovalev still has to beat stevenson and ward to be number one...at lhw let alone cw


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Yeah, that would make no sense. Gotta do more than that.


like being the recognized champion at both 160 and 168.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> why would i make a thread about if people think that golovkin should be number 1 pfp if he beats degale?
> 
> i really could care less as im not going to make any money off of it and it would be filled with *irrational team color blind people*, that come here for reasons other than boxing, who i really dont have time for.


:lol: true, I think everyone would vote he doesnt deserve it though, DeGale is not among the elite just yet


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> like being the recognized champion at both 160 and 168.


In the 2 weakest divisions in boxing


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> :lol: true, I think everyone would vote he doesnt deserve it though, DeGale is not among the elite just yet


its not james degale per se

its 168 james degale. i agree that if degale was a 160 then no, that does not qualify golovkin as pfp

but the fact that he is the 168 champion changes everything


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> like being the recognized champion at both 160 and 168.


That would be huge, cannot deny that.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> In the 2 weakest divisions in boxing


mosley is supposedly fighting the winner of porter/thurman

and one could make a case that 160 is bad because golovkin is just so dominant.

look at hopkins 160 title run. a lot of the fighters at 160 right now are interchangeable with fighters back then

is antwun echols better than curtis stevens?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> That would be huge, cannot deny that.


that is the whole premise of the argument


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> its not james degale per se
> 
> its 168 james degale. i agree that if degale was a 160 then no, that does not qualify golovkin as pfp
> 
> but the fact that he is the 168 champion changes everything


DeGale is only #1 because Froch and Ward left the division, now the division is shit, Dirrell isnt the same fighter as the Froch fight he fights flat footed now

160 and 168 are weak divisions, being champ in 2 weak divisions isnt that big of a deal, DeGale didnt earn that spot he was given it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's silly to put GGG over Ward or Kovalev just for beating DeGale if those two fight each other later this year.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's silly to put GGG over Ward or Kovalev just for beating DeGale if those two fight each other later this year.


 if ward beats kovalev then he is number 1 pfp regardless if golovkin beats degale. if kovalev beats former 168 champ ward, without andre having beaten a fonfara or a stevenson to be proven at the weight, then i have 160 golovkin being number one if he beats 168 degale.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> if ward beats kovalev then he is number 1 pfp regardless if golovkin beats degale. if kovalev beats former 168 champ ward, without andre having beaten a fonfara or a stevenson to be proven at the weight, then i have 160 golovkin being number one if he beats 168 degale.


Your looking too much into statistics, Barrera might not be a top 10 175lber but Ward didnt look like he has lost anything plus knocked him down, hes the exact same fighter just with a size disadvantage


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Back on topic, I'm starting to want the Golovkin-Lara fight, it would certainly put a lot of things into perspective, sure, BJS or Danny Jacobs would be better, more willing fights against bigger men but fuck it, Lara is the best boxer in the galaxy, ever. Please make it happen K2!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> DeGale is only #1 because Froch and Ward left the division, now the division is shit, Dirrell isnt the same fighter as the Froch fight he fights flat footed now
> 
> 160 and 168 are weak divisions, being champ in 2 weak divisions isnt that big of a deal, DeGale didnt earn that spot he was given it


he didnt earn it?

like i mentioned before, degale, in the US, to most people beat without question, andre dirrell for the ibf belt

froch, in the UK, won a very disputed decision over dirrell in which most would argue that carl lost

i really dont konw what flat footed has to do with this other than andre is perhaps sitting down on his shots more.

ward appeared to be more flat-footed in his last fight perhaps for the same reasons


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> Hey mate, did you get my PM?


Haven't received anything from your end, man.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> he didnt earn it?
> 
> like i mentioned before, degale, in the US, to most people beat without question, andre dirrell for the ibf belt
> 
> ...


Thats the reason why he got knocked down and destroyed on the inside, same reason he got knocked down in his last fights, Dirrell doesnt move as much now

The Dirrell from the Froch fight would school DeGale because he would make Degale come forward


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Your looking too much into statistics, Barrera might not be a top 10 175lber but Ward didnt look like he has lost anything plus knocked him down, hes the exact same fighter just with a size disadvantage


sullivan barrera is still an unknown commodity right now. his only win is against murat and that is questionable as karo was shut out against bernard thre fights prior

is it possible tjhat stevenson could beat ward? by ko? then where is andre ranked as a 175?

because most would believe that andre straght out ducked adonis when stevenson called him out, at 168 in oakland, after superman kod dawson


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> sullivan barrera is still an unknown commodity right now. his only win is against murat and that is questionable as karo was shut out against bernard thre fights prior
> 
> is it possible tjhat stevenson could beat ward? by ko? then where is andre ranked as a 175?
> 
> because most would believe that andre straght out ducked adonis when stevenson called him out, at 168 in oakland, after superman kod dawson


But Stevenson KO'd Dawson at 175 so it didnt make sense for him to come back down, Ward would school Stevenson, ability wise Ward should be ranked second behind Kovalev, Stevenson is starting to age and look vulnerable


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

In a sport where many of the current fighters are complete pussies, how come Lara gets so much hate?

http://www.boxingscene.com/lara-i-want-golovkin-next-he-solidify-my-legacy--104951

HOUSTON, TX - WBA and IBO Super-Welterweight Champion, Erislandy "The American Dream" Lara (23-2-2, 13 KOs) is focused on breaking the record for most consecutive world title defenses at 154-pounds if he can't land a big fight. The record, which was set by Gianfranco Rosi with 11 defenses of the IBF title, has stood strong since January of 1993.

If potential showdowns at middleweight with champion Gennady "GGG" Golovkin or a rematch with Saul "Canelo" Alvarez can't come to fruition, then Lara will happily defend his titles with honor.

"I'm ready to step up and fight anyone in my division or if a big fight can be made at middleweight I'm willing to be great." said Erislandy Lara.










"My first choice is to fight GGG. My next choice would be to have a rematch with Canelo. If either fight can't be made, then my focus will be to put my name in the record books. All the fights at this level are tough so to break the record for most consecutive title defenses at super-welterweight would be unbelievable."

"I'm ready to fight anybody between welterweight and middleweight." said Erislandy Lara.

*"My first choice is to fight GGG because I feel he's the toughest opponent and would be a fight that would solidify my legacy. My next choice would be to have a rematch with Canelo because we all know there's unfinished business with lots of controversy. If either fight can't be made, then my focus will be to put my name in the record books and defend my titles 12 times to break the record and unify them all at the same time."*


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

quincy k said:


> is antwun echols better than curtis stevens?


Echols was the bigger puncher than C.Stevens.

Enormous power at middleweight.

He was more dangerous than Stevens, even if his skillset was as basic as they come.

But not by much.

Nothing to brag about really, as far as title defenses are concerned.

Comparable to Hagler's win over Cyclone Hart.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Lara is unproven at 160.


An uproven 160 version of Lara is much better than a "proven" version of Dominic "ankle monitor" Wade.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> An uproven 160 version of Lara is much better than a "proven" version of Dominic "ankle monitor" Wade.


Lets see him go up in weight and take them out and make his case. GGG fought anyone to get to the position where everyone cannot avoid him any more. Lets see Lara do the same at 160.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Lets see him go up in weight and take them out and make his case. GGG fought anyone to get to the position where everyone cannot avoid him any more. Lets see Lara do the same at 160.


This is what they don't get. Lara hasn't proven shit. You can't just call out GGG because you feel like you deserve it. If you really want to fight him because "he's the best for your career" then give him a full ng reason to fight you. Move up in weight and fight a live opponent. Win that fight and you have a case of GGG avoiding you. At this point, all Lara is doing is talking shit.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> But Stevenson KO'd Dawson at 175 so it didnt make sense for him to come back down, Ward would school Stevenson, ability wise Ward should be ranked second behind Kovalev, Stevenson is starting to age and look vulnerable


http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/6/2...ts-fights-with-bernard-hopkins-and-andre-ward

adonis said that he would go to oakland to fight andre ward


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Echols was the bigger puncher than C.Stevens.
> 
> Enormous power at middleweight.
> 
> ...


a pick em. if echols didnt get stevens out of there early, which i believe would not be the case, curtis could outpoint him being the better boxer. also, kid dynamite had pretty much that right hand whereas stevens has both the right and a left hook

regardless, stevens is looked upon as crap defense when echols is not.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Haven't received anything from your end, man.


Weird, I'll resend it again ￼


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735473218287501312


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

Count me in for this fight. Golovkin desperately needs to fight somebody with a bit of "something" about them. Say what you will about Lara but he has certain athletic qualities that are absent from anybody else on Golovkins ledger. Gennady's resume is absolutely trash for a fighter so highly regarded.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Jacobs and BJS get priority for their belts, naturally. 

But I am fine with the match up and we're all too aware that the posters who call for this match up generally aren't fans of Golovkin. Says a lot.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

There's no way Haymon allows this fight to happen yet. For starters, you can bet your butts that Lara's WBA SprWW title will be defended against his own mandatories until either of the Charlo brothers are ready for a title shot. That's what Lara is right now, just a holder of the belt until another Haymon fighter can challenge for it. Maybe after Lara loses his belt he'll actually move to 160, but highly doubtful that it'll happen before. It's all posturing and talk. Not to mention, if Lara was serious about 160, he has Quillin and Jacobs managed by the same guy, which would be easier to make.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> There's no way Haymon allows this fight to happen yet. For starters, you can bet your butts that Lara's WBA SprWW title will be defended against his own mandatories until either of the Charlo brothers are ready for a title shot. That's what Lara is right now, just a holder of the belt until another Haymon fighter can challenge for it. Maybe after Lara loses his belt he'll actually move to 160, but highly doubtful that it'll happen before. It's all posturing and talk. Not to mention, if Lara was serious about 160, he has Quillin and Jacobs managed by the same guy, which would be easier to make.


There's no way he'd let Khan fight Canelo at 155 yet the fight happened. Lara will still have his belt if he loses to GGG at 160. Just like Khan is still Garcia's mandatory despite losing to Canelo


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> There's no way he'd let Khan fight Canelo at 155 yet the fight happened. Lara will still have his belt if he loses to GGG at 160. Just like Khan is still Garcia's mandatory despite losing to Canelo


Khan and Lara aren't even in the same boat. Apples and oranges IMO.

Haymon is holding Lara for one of the charlo brothers to fight eventually for a title.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> There's no way he'd let Khan fight Canelo at 155 yet the fight happened. Lara will still have his belt if he loses to GGG at 160. Just like Khan is still Garcia's mandatory despite losing to Canelo


You really put that fake pic of Lara punching GGG as your avy?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Khan and Lara aren't even in the same boat. Apples and oranges IMO.
> 
> Haymon is holding Lara for one of the charlo brothers to fight eventually for a title.


Yeah you're right. Khan is more marketable than Lara and had 2 mega fights waiting for him at 147. Haymon would much rather protect him.



Medicine said:


> You really put that fake pic of Lara punching GGG as your avy?


yes


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah you're right. Khan is more marketable than Lara and had 2 mega fights waiting for him at 147. Haymon would much rather protect him.


Don't give me that crybaby 'You're right....' garbage, since I never said that. Khan still has fights at 147 waiting for him. He still has some face value, and there will be fighters lining up to face him still. It's always been easier for better known boxers to recover from a loss. But why am I explaining such to you? You should already know this. You'll just reply with the same crybaby stuff that you've been on for the last week or so. Take a break from the board...you need it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Don't give me that crybaby 'You're right....' garbage, since I never said that. Khan still has fights at 147 waiting for him. He still has some face value, and there will be fighters lining up to face him still. It's always been easier for better known boxers to recover from a loss. But why am I explaining such to you? You should already know this. You'll just reply with the same crybaby stuff that you've been on for the last week or so. Take a break from the board...you need it.


All your posts are crying about something I say. And how does that situation not apply to Lara who will still be the WBA champion at 154 if he goes up to 160 for 1 fight?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> All your posts are crying about something I say. And how does that situation not apply to Lara who will still be the WBA champion at 154 if he goes up to 160 for 1 fight?


Calling out your obvious bullshit isn't crying BBall. Hell, you couldn't even comment on the "What can Lara do..." thread w/o coming in just to bitch and cry.

Lara isn't going to 160. He's just doing his thing, talking about it. Until he even tries to get fights w/ Jacobs or Quillin, whom would be easier to make, this shows it's all posturing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Calling out your obvious bullshit isn't crying BBall. Hell, you couldn't even comment on the "What can Lara do..." thread w/o coming in just to bitch and cry.
> 
> Lara isn't going to 160. He's just doing his thing, talking about it. Until he even tries to get fights w/ Jacobs or Quillin, whom would be easier to make, this shows it's all posturing.


There's nothing obvious to my bullshit. And I haven't cried in over 10 years. I bet you cry everytime you find out about your girlfriend cheating you. You'll forgive her though until the next time :lol:

And GGG should call his bluff. Lara said his objectives right now are to first fight GGG, if not get Canelo. If none of those, he'll try to break the record for the most title defenses at 154. He did challenge Jacobs and Andy Lee in the past though.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> There's nothing obvious to my bullshit. And I haven't cried in over 10 years. I bet you cry everytime you find out about your girlfriend cheating you. You'll forgive her though until the next time :lol:


My wife doesn't do stuff like that. Grow up child... or like I said, take a break from message boards. Spending half your life arguing and whining on two message boards isn't healthy for anyone. Especially for posters who have gone full retard. Have a good day BBall.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> My wife doesn't do stuff like that. Grow up child... or like I said, take a break from message boards. Spending half your life arguing and whining on two message boards isn't healthy for anyone. Especially for posters who have gone full retard. Have a good day BBall.


You have a wife? No way unless this one of those gender swap deals? One day you're the man than he's the man ect ect


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Great....the other one shows up to post. Guessing this is what caused the BF24 board to turn to shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> My wife doesn't do stuff like that. Grow up child... or like I said, take a break from message boards. Spending half your life arguing and whining on two message boards isn't healthy for anyone. Especially for posters who have gone full retard. Have a good day BBall.


Denying her cheating won't make it go away :-(



MichiganWarrior said:


> You have a wife? No way unless this one of those gender swap deals? One day you're the man than he's the man ect ect


:lol: maybe he swaps spouses with Mrtoney


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Denying her cheating won't make it go away :-(
> 
> :lol: maybe he swaps spouses with Mrtoney


Damn dude, how old are you?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Damn dude, how old are you?


old enough


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Damn dude, how old are you?


He's about 23,.... but he's been message boarding for ten years. He's pretty much struck mentally and emotionally at 14.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> old enough


Your come backs are pretty juvenile. I mean, I now you're younger than some, but come on now. It's really none of my business, but just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Your come backs are pretty juvenile. I mean, I now you're younger than some, but come on now. It's really none of my business, but just thought I'd let you know.


Have a 2 minute conversation with Mal and you'll start slinging poopy heads as well. Bballs pretty mature, I'm not, I'll tell u to eat shit and die.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Sure :conf

GGG knocks him out within 5


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> Sure :conf
> 
> GGG knocks him out within 5


Maybe, maybe not. Rosado, Wade and Murray were able to get rounds in. Lara is twice as skillful as any of them. Only issue is his durability at middleweight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> He's about 23,.... but he's been message boarding for ten years. He's pretty much struck mentally and emotionally at 14.


You'd know that since you've been talking to me for like 2 years



Bjj_Boxer said:


> Your come backs are pretty juvenile. I mean, I now you're younger than some, but come on now. It's really none of my business, but just thought I'd let you know.


The fact that I'm even talking shit to somebody online isn't very mature is it :hey


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Rosado, Wade and Murray were able to get rounds in. Lara is twice as skillful as any of them. Only issue is his durability at middleweight


I think the main concern is how Lara got floored twice and rocked by Angulo, and how Canelo was able to hurt him to the body. Golvokin would have a field day with body shots against Lara. It's a real good fight and to be 100% honest with you, theres no reason that GGG's team shouldnt make the fight. Might very well setup a Canelo fight if he can knock him out in 5.

And lets not exaggerate about those 3, they all got dominated and beat up even if they had shades of success


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't wanna see GGG and Canelo fight former opponents smh... Canela needs to sack up


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I think the main concern is how Lara got floored twice and rocked by Angulo, and how Canelo was able to hurt him to the body. Golvokin would have a field day with body shots against Lara. It's a real good fight and to be 100% honest with you, theres no reason that GGG's team shouldnt make the fight. Might very well setup a Canelo fight if he can knock him out in 5.
> 
> And lets not exaggerate about those 3, they all got dominated and beat up even if they had shades of success


Well If Golovkin blows him out of the water it's only a good thing for Golovkin. This is a guy who is more or less undefeated in many people's eyes. Itd be wonderful clash of styles. Could be a modern day Camacho vs JCC. I'd like to see it. I do agree Lara should do his part and make a fight at 160 against a common opponent. Nobody too dangerous like Lemuiex, maybe Saunders or Quillin.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You'd know that since you've been talking to me for like 2 years


Um, yeah, that's why I posted it.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Well If Golovkin blows him out of the water it's only a good thing for Golovkin. This is a guy who is more or less undefeated in many people's eyes. Itd be wonderful clash of styles. Could be a modern day Camacho vs JCC. I'd like to see it. I do agree Lara should do his part and make a fight at 160 against a common opponent. Nobody too dangerous like Lemuiex, maybe Saunders or Quillin.


I don't think he needs to fight at 160 tbh, but a bit of calling out on twitter and instagram ain't gonna make the fight. He should be giving it the 'LET'S GO CHAMP' treatment and hassle himself into the fight like he did with Canelo. Outside of hardcore nobody is talking about this fight, he could change that though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lara should whoop Willie Monroe Jr's ass next. He shouldn't have to jump through all these hoops at this point though to get the fight. That's why I'm getting a little irked by this conversation. 

Saunders
Jacobs
Canelo
any of the 168 title holders are preferable options, but to act like Lara wouldn't deserve the opportunity is BS. I doubt people would be upset at Jermall Charlo fighting GGG.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> but to act like Lara wouldn't deserve the opportunity is BS. .


Also acting like Golovkin is "ducking" Lara is ridiculous too when the only efforts Lara has really made have been on social media which dont count for much. Like I've said before, cant duck someone not in your weight class. agree with him moving up to fight someone like monroe


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

If GGG has an allowable optional defense available, then I guess, why not. That'll at least shut up some folks here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Also acting like Golovkin is "ducking" Lara is ridiculous too when the only efforts Lara has really made have been on social media which dont count for much. Like I've said before, cant duck someone not in your weight class. agree with him moving up to fight someone like monroe


I agree with you for the most part, but it's not like GGG is oblivious to Lara's callouts on twitter. Curtis Stevens's callouts started on twitter and then GGG's team hit him up.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Lara should whoop Willie Monroe Jr's ass next. He shouldn't have to jump through all these hoops at this point though to get the fight. That's why I'm getting a little irked by this conversation.
> 
> Saunders
> Jacobs
> ...


I don't disagree (think Monroe has got Thompson who lost to Liam Smith next hasn't he?), I don't see why he has to jump through hoops, if the demand is there make the fight. Problem is he's not creating the demand yet, it's talked about on some forums and that's it. The general perception is that he's TV kryptonite and too fragile, his best bet is to get GGG/some fans to want to see him shut up. He needs to be everywhere imo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I don't disagree (think Monroe has got Thompson who lost to Liam Smith next hasn't he?), I don't see why he has to jump through hoops, if the demand is there make the fight. Problem is he's not creating the demand yet, it's talked about on some forums and that's it. The general perception is that he's TV kryptonite and too fragile, his best bet is to get GGG/some fans to want to see him shut up. He needs to be everywhere imo.


I actually agree with you here. I will say that Lara has generated a good amount of buzz for this fight over the last year. I haven't seen this many people talk about it this much.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I actually agree with you here. I will say that Lara has generated a good amount of buzz for this fight over the last year. I haven't seen this many people talk about it this much.


Yeah as nobody else will fight GGG people are starting to pick it up, but he needs to capitalise on it now, maybe try and get in the boxing media, not just his twitter. Otherwise K2 will announce GGG having a mandatory defence against Helland and the chance is gone for another 4 months


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I actually agree with you here. I will say that Lara has generated a good amount of buzz for this fight over the last year. I haven't seen this many people talk about it this much.


I've also seen a decent amount of my friends who are casual boxing fans talking about it like Lara would be GGG's best opponent, and they're not wrong in some ways. I'd love to see it and it would give GGG some needed recognition and a win over an opponent with p4p skills.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Rosado, *Wade* and Murray were able to get rounds in. Lara is twice as skillful as any of them. Only issue is his durability at middleweight


Wade got rounds in?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Wade got rounds in?


Meant uncle Willie's son


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I've also seen a decent amount of my friends who are casual boxing fans talking about it like Lara would be GGG's best opponent, and they're not wrong in some ways. I'd love to see it and it would give GGG some needed recognition and a win over an opponent with p4p skills.


Yeah Canelo was able to get 300K buys fighting him. Lara is small, but it would shut a lot of people up including Canelo's team.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I've also seen a decent amount of my friends who are casual boxing fans talking about it like Lara would be GGG's best opponent, and they're not wrong in some ways. I'd love to see it and it would give GGG some needed recognition and a win over an opponent with p4p skills.


Not sure I would call Lara having p4p skills. He's lucky 154 lbs. is so very weak.

Since Lara has no interest unifying, he should move up to 160 lbs. And really, I'm not sure who I would favor him over. He's likely getting KO'd by Lemieux, and I don't think he can even get past a prospect like Derevyanchenko.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Not sure I would call Lara having p4p skills. He's lucky 154 lbs. is so very weak..


Well, I expect Lara to do well at 160 (provided his chin holds up) and I do think he has p4p skills. I don't mean that hes a p4p fighter per say because he allows himself to get outworked & lose fights, but I would say he has p4p skills as he managed to arguably beat Canelo, trout, williams, vanes, molina and he could arguably be undefeated. It's a good scalp for GGG if it happens.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Doug Fischer's take:

*Regarding Lara, I don't respect that he keeps calling out GGG. When he instructs his manager, Luis DeCubas Jr., or advisor, Al Haymon, to contact K2's Tom Loeffler and make a serious offer, or at least try to start up real negotiations, THEN I will give him respect for calling out "the man" of the 160-pound division. *
_
Golovkin-Lara is not my first choice, but if Canelo, Jacobs, Saunders don't take the September fight I'd be okay with Lara as an opponent. What about you? *I'm not into it. I don't see how he would be competitive and I don't think he's earned the right to challenge a unified middleweight titleholder. The guy lost four or five LEGIT rounds to Vanes Martirosyan. Nothing against the perennial 154-pound contender, but if you can't hurt Martirosyan, how the f__k you gonna hold off GGG?*

The only block is HBO/Haymon and GGG's last opponent was a Haymon guy so I'd think HBO would approve Jacobs or Lara&#8230; *I would MUCH prefer Jacobs - I think that's a competitive fight and I believe it would make for a high-profile event in the NYC/Brooklyn area - but if Haymon and HBO OK'd Lara for GGG that would definitely continue the trend of the PBC offering up sacrificial lambs to other promoters.*_​


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Doug Fischer's take:
> 
> *Regarding Lara, I don't respect that he keeps calling out GGG. When he instructs his manager, Luis DeCubas Jr., or advisor, Al Haymon, to contact K2's Tom Loeffler and make a serious offer, or at least try to start up real negotiations, THEN I will give him respect for calling out "the man" of the 160-pound division. *
> _
> ...


So if not Saunders, Canelo or Jacobs, then who would GGG fight other than Lara?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

They need to just make the fight so Lara can get smashed already. The people demanding this fight are "Team "slick"" and the biased agenda based boxing channels like Dontaes box nation ect who constantly attack and discredit Golovkin. For what ever reason they have thought in their head that some how Lara would school GGG, make the fight so these "fans" can shut up already.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> They need to just make the fight so Lara can get smashed already. The people demanding this fight are "Team "slick"" and the biased agenda based boxing channels like Dontaes box nation ect who constantly attack and discredit Golovkin. For what ever reason they have thought in their head that some how Lara would school GGG, make the fight so these "fans" can shut up already.


Find me one "team slick and black" person that actually picks Lara to win on this site. And I'm glad yall switched from just calling us "flomos" to the "team slick" guys. Yall wonder why black posters are leaving this site.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Find me one "team slick and black" person that actually picks Lara to win on this site. And I'm glad yall switched from just calling us "flomos" to the "team slick" guys. Yall wonder why black posters are leaving this site.


So now "team slick" is offensive? Give me a break, you guys started that shit way back since 2012. And how many times have I been called "Uncle Tom" by you? It's all in fun, nothing to get upset about.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Find me one "team slick and black" person that actually picks Lara to win on this site. And I'm glad yall switched from just calling us "flomos" to the "team slick" guys. *Yall wonder why black posters are leaving this site.*


the reason that some of the "black posters" have left this site was because they were bitter *racists *and vicarioulsy lived through the accomplishments of floyd mayweather because in all likelihood their lives were shit. what kind of boxing fan is no longer ineterested in boxing because their favorite figther retired?

ill speak for 90 pecent of this forum and say...

good...

fucking...

riddance


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So if not Saunders, Canelo or Jacobs, then who would GGG fight other than Lara?


there is talk that he is going to fight gilberto ramirez because he probably does not feel that he is ready for james degale who most believe is the number one 168 in the world

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...berto-ramirez-canelo-khan-20160411-story.html


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So if not Saunders, Canelo or Jacobs, then who would GGG fight other than Lara?


You'd have to ask Doug. I've already answered that question earlier in the thread.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> So now "team slick" is offensive? Give me a break, you guys started that shit way back since 2012. And how many times have I been called "Uncle Tom" by you? It's all in fun, nothing to get upset about.


I'm not even that upset by you using that term. I don't like yall getting upset at some type of bias we're supposed to have. Most of us don't even think Lara would win. We're just saying that if GGG keeps crying that nobody wants to fight him, then fight the 1 elite fighter that has been begging to fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> there is talk that he is going to fight gilberto ramirez because he probably does not feel that he is ready for james degale who most believe is the number one 168 in the world
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...berto-ramirez-canelo-khan-20160411-story.html


Ramirez or any of the titlist at 168 are fine with me. 


quincy k said:


> the reason that some of the "black posters" have left this site was because they were bitter *racists *and vicarioulsy lived through the accomplishments of floyd mayweather because in all likelihood their lives were shit. what kind of boxing fan is no longer ineterested in boxing because their favorite figther retired?
> 
> ill speak for 90 pecent of this forum and say...
> 
> ...


I guess you can't lump me in that category.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ramirez or any of the titlist at 168 are fine with me.
> 
> I guess you can't lump me in that category.


so youre admitting that you only come to this forum to vicariously live through floyd mayweather all the while bashing manny pacquioa, gennady golovkin and attack, some actually pathetcially stock for that matter, other posters because they dd not suck floyd cock?

thats horrible


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so youre admitting that you only come to this forum to vicariously live through floyd mayweather all the while bashing manny pacquioa, gennady golovkin and attack, some actually pathetcially stock for that matter, other posters because they dd not suck floyd cock?
> 
> thats horrible


reread my post


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm not even that upset by you using that term. I don't like yall getting upset at some type of bias we're supposed to have. Most of us don't even think Lara would win. We're just saying that if GGG keeps crying that nobody wants to fight him, then fight the 1 elite fighter that has been begging to fight.


There is bias here man...Come on, it's no surprise who roots for who, Golovkin comes on the scene and "team slick", "Flomos" or what ever you want to call this particular group of black posters just so happens to hate him and bash him at every turn and just so happen to want him fight either Lara or Ward of all people. This goes all the way back to when Mattysse was being hyped up and Pacquiao before him. The same shit is done from the other side as well, they just so happen to hate Ward and call him boring and want Floyd to disappear off the face of the earth ect. It's just the times I guess, I started coming on the forum in 2006, and it was pretty much Americans Vs. Euro's....The Americans couldn't stand Klitschko or Joe Calzaghe and so on, I remember cheering against Carl Froch and yelling to the Brits that Dirrell was robbed, I remember the Brits ripping apart Andre Ward after he beat Kessler calling him a billy goat. You would not see much racial stuff on here...I remember a little bit of it with the Pavlik-Taylor fights but nothing serious, In round 2 of that fight there was a lot of "WHite Hype being exposed" posts and then every buddy erupting when Pavlik came back and KO'd him.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

without a doubt, the absolute biggest failure thread on this forum and a list of "black posters" who used to post here that no longer do.

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/pacquiao-faking-shoulder-injury.65153/

you know that you are dealing with a bunch of absolute fuken retards when they are refuting the diagnosis of one of the most renowned sport surgeons in the world all the while flipping hamburgers or greeting customers at walmart.

11 pages of utter failure


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

While im not demanding this fight to happen because of serious concerns about Lara's health i support his effort and legit desire for this fight to happen.
GGG skills,size and power will be too much for Lara to overcome.But he sure can make it interesting for as much as it last.
Others meanwhile hide behind promoters, dropping belts and asking for catchweight.
To make this thread into a racial issue denotes immaturity and ignorance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> There is bias here man...Come on, it's no surprise who roots for who, Golovkin comes on the scene and "team slick", "Flomos" or what ever you want to call this particular group of black posters just so happens to hate him and bash him at every turn and just so happen to want him fight either Lara or Ward of all people. This goes all the way back to when Mattysse was being hyped up and Pacquiao before him. The same shit is done from the other side as well, they just so happen to hate Ward and call him boring and want Floyd to disappear off the face of the earth ect. It's just the times I guess, I started coming on the forum in 2006, and it was pretty much Americans Vs. Euro's....The Americans couldn't stand Klitschko or Joe Calzaghe and so on, I remember cheering against Carl Froch and yelling to the Brits that Dirrell was robbed, I remember the Brits ripping apart Andre Ward after he beat Kessler calling him a billy goat. You would not see much racial stuff on here...I remember a little bit of it with the Pavlik-Taylor fights but nothing serious, In round 2 of that fight there was a lot of "WHite Hype being exposed" posts and then every buddy erupting when Pavlik came back and KO'd him.


You can try and lump us all together, but I have laid out why I'm critical of GGG. You'll notice I and most of us have nothing but praise for Kovalev. I even like Lomachenko despite what those 2 very annoying fans did early in his career. I like Lomachenko's balls, no **** and his style/skill. Both Kovalev and Lomachenko come off as ambitious and real to me. GGG comes off as phony and overly risk adverse. If Lomachenko was in GGG's shoes, he would have moved up and fought Ward for a lesser split already even though he wouldn't have to.

And Lara and Ward being black have shit to do with it. Those are the best fighters in their respective weight classes. The weight classes right next to GGG. I wanted GGG to fight David Lemuiex for a long while also, as well as Froch and I'd be cool with Chavez Jr next at 168. And I was and still a Matthysse fan. I even picked Matthysse to KO my boy from Philly, Danny Garcia.

But I'm glad you're able to point out the bias on both sides. It just happens the other side rarely gets called out on it nowadays.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> While im not demanding this fight to happen because of serious concerns about Lara's health i support his effort and legit desire for this fight to happen.
> GGG skills,size and power will be too much for Lara to overcome.But he sure can make it interesting for as much as it last.
> Others meanwhile hide behind promoters, dropping belts and asking for catchweight.
> To make this thread into a racial issue denotes immaturity and ignorance.


Exactly, it's just lazy as hell and ignorant. "derr, he supports Lara and doesn't like GGG. Must be racist". Shit, two posters who get accused of racism all the time in @MichiganWarrior talks shit about Lara frequently and @Sweethome_Bama scored his last fight for Vanes.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Exactly, it's just lazy as hell and ignorant. "derr, he supports Lara and doesn't like GGG. Must be racist". Shit, two posters who get accused of racism all the time in @MichiganWarrior talks shit about Lara frequently and @Sweethome_Bama scored his last fight for Vanes.


Yeah I'm not a fan. But how could you rather see him fight than the Dominic Wades and Willie Monroe's of boxing but not Lara who is arguably undefeated in his career?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

What about this?

Let's say Lara's team approach GGG's team with the idea of holding the fight at a catchweight of, say, 157 and having Lara's belt on the line as well as GGG's belts. Would that be enough for those dismissing this fight to make this a good option? It would be a different ask to Canelo wanting to defend a 160 belt at a catchweight because it would offer GGG the opportunity to hold belts in 2 different divisions without inhibiting his desire to completely unifying the MW division.

In the meantime Canelo could pick up a belt at LMW from Smith or a Charlo and then maybe Canelo and GGG could meet at 157 for a two division unification fight.

Just a thought. Completely unlikely but I'm just putting it out there.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> What about this?
> 
> Let's say Lara's team approach GGG's team with the idea of holding the fight at a catchweight of, say, 157 and having Lara's belt on the line as well as GGG's belts. Would that be enough for those dismissing this fight to make this a good option? It would be a different ask to Canelo wanting to defend a 160 belt at a catchweight because it would offer GGG the opportunity to hold belts in 2 different divisions without inhibiting his desire to completely unifying the MW division.
> 
> ...


Yeah but you can't fight for a 154lb belt at 157lbs though - right?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Yeah but you can't fight for a 154lb belt at 157lbs though - right?


You might be right. Maybe you can't actually. But wasn't Mayweather's 154 belt going to be on the line in the Maidana rematch (which was at 147) and only wasn't because Floyd requested it not be? Off the top of my head I don't know if there's a precedent but I'm also just curious to see under what conditions people would find this fight palatable.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Im a GGG fan (if you can call it that) and I'd like to see the Lara fight. 
It'd be competative for a bit but GGG will KO him and likely not get much credit for it


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Dazl1212 said:


> Im a GGG fan (if you can call it that) and I'd like to see the Lara fight.
> It'd be competative for a bit but GGG will KO him and likely not get much credit for it


Same here, only Lara has two win one or two scalps at 160. Otherwise it won't be credited as an achievment


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Same here, only Lara has two win one or two scalps at 160. Otherwise it won't be credited as an achievment


Yeah I agree, as someone who enjoys watching GGG I wouldnt think much of the win if Lara jumped straight up and got Ko'd.
Maybe if he beat Lemiux and one of the top ten fighters who GGG has yet to beat.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Dazl1212 said:


> Yeah I agree, as someone who enjoys watching GGG I wouldnt think much of the win if Lara jumped straight up and got Ko'd.
> Maybe if he beat Lemiux and one of the top ten fighters who GGG has yet to beat.


And I really think Lara could be succesfull, only he has to engage more. He basically gave away the Nelo fight by not engaging imo. He doens't have to slug it out, he can still box but he just needs to be more agressive. Lemieux with his power is a dangerous fight but any top 10er would do for me. Lee vs Lara could be fun.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> And I really think Lara could be succesfull, only he has to engage more. He basically gave away the Nelo fight by not engaging imo. He doens't have to slug it out, he can still box but he just needs to be more agressive. Lemieux with his power is a dangerous fight but any top 10er would do for me. Lee vs Lara could be fun.


I think it would be a good fight especially for the purists. Andy Lee vs lara is a really good shout :deal


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> You might be right. Maybe you can't actually. But wasn't Mayweather's 154 belt going to be on the line in the Maidana rematch (which was at 147) and only wasn't because Floyd requested it not be? Off the top of my head I don't know if there's a precedent but I'm also just curious to see under what conditions people would find this fight palatable.


Yeah, fighters can fight at 147 for the 154 belt because they've weighed in at or under 154. A heavyweight can't fight for the middleweight title but a middleweight could fight for the heavyweight title.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah, fighters can fight at 147 for the 154 belt because they've weighed in at or under 154. A heavyweight can't fight for the middleweight title but a middleweight could fight for the heavyweight title.


Thanks mate


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

@bballchump11


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> @bballchump11


:rofl they have some funnyass meme on facebook.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl they have some funnyass meme on facebook.


im confused here,

i checked boxrec and wiki and there is no mention of ward having ever fought kovalev


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

I love how that picture implies that all it took was Ward to be asked nicely if he would go up and fight Kovalev. If it wasn't for HBO getting sick of Ward's/his team's shit, we wouldn't be getting that fight for awhile longer, and definitely not this year. Where do you think Ward would be and who he would be fighting if he didn't sign the HBO contract if there wasn't the stipulation that he must face Sergey? (I think we know). Andre's still a fighter so he's going to take the contract; it would look really bad if he didn't. But let's not pretend that he wasn't backed into a corner in a way. I just hope nothing happens because this is too important of a fight.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Berliner said:


> No thanks. If its not Canelo. Go try and make the fight with Saunders or Jacobs. These are the fights Golovkin should try to make first,


...but.....but...

Ya'll claim Jacobs and Saunders are ducking....well....Lara isn't.

Doesn't make sense to try to make fights with alleged duckers while Lara is calling that old bum out.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> This is what they don't get. Lara hasn't proven shit. You can't just call out GGG because you feel like you deserve it. If you really want to fight him because "he's the best for your career" then give him a full ng reason to fight you. Move up in weight and fight a live opponent. Win that fight and you have a case of GGG avoiding you. At this point, all Lara is doing is talking shit.


Lara proved more than Monroe...Rubio...Rosado....Adama...Lil David...hell everybody on GGG's resume.

Ya'll are worried about GGG vs Lara for some reason.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Glove_Game said:


> Count me in for this fight. Golovkin desperately needs to fight somebody with a bit of "something" about them. Say what you will about Lara but he has certain athletic qualities that are absent from anybody else on Golovkins ledger. Gennady's resume is absolutely trash for a fighter so highly regarded.


This


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> ...but.....but...
> 
> Ya'll claim Jacobs and Saunders are ducking....well....Lara isn't.
> 
> Doesn't make sense to try to make fights with alleged duckers while Lara is calling that old bum out.


You are really smart. This was posted before I knew that Jacobs was taking a shitty stay busy fight. I still have some hope for Saunders. If its not him I think he should fight Lara. Its better than Golovkin fighting another no name. Unlike you I am not biased.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

quincy k said:


> the reason that some of the "black posters" have left this site was b*ecause they were bitter racists and vicarioulsy lived through the accomplishments* of floyd mayweather because in all likelihood their lives were shit. what kind of boxing fan is no longer ineterested in boxing because their favorite figther retired?
> 
> ill speak for 90 pecent of this forum and say...
> 
> ...


You just described yourself...and your compadres.

Living vicariously threw GGG like his name is Gonzales instead of Golovkin....lol


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Berliner said:


> You are really smart. This was posted before I knew that Jacobs was taking a shitty stay busy fight. I still have some hope for Saunders. If its not him I think he should fight Lara. Its better than Golovkin fighting another no name. Unlike you I am not biased.


Jacobs can take a shitty stay busy fight...he's earned it.

Saunders is nowhere near the fighter as Lara....plus he just won his Title..why try to unify already?
Nobody else is required to do that.

Let Billie Joe do his little thing like GGG has for 10 friggin years.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> Jacobs can take a shitty stay busy fight...he's earned it.
> 
> Saunders is nowhere near the fighter as Lara....plus he just won his Title..why try to unify already?
> Nobody else is required to do that.
> ...


Of course hes earned it. He was brave enough to fight Sergio Mora in the first place. Something Golovkin refused to do.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

knowimuch said:


> And I really think Lara could be succesfull, only he has to engage more. He basically gave away the Nelo fight by not engaging imo. He doens't have to slug it out, he can still box but he just needs to be more agressive. *Lemieux with his power is a dangerous fight *but any top 10er would do for me. Lee vs Lara could be fun.


Who's the best fighter lil Davey KO'd???

He couldn't even stop glassy Alcine,as a matter of fact he got his arse kicked.

He's not what you're building him up to be.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Berliner said:


> Of course hes earned it. He was brave enough to fight Sergio Mora in the first place. Something Golovkin refused to do.


GGG should have turned pro a lot earlier.

He let some good fights go by while he was in the amateurs


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

noslackgiven said:


> Who's the best fighter lil Davey KO'd???
> 
> He couldn't even stop glassy Alcine,as a matter of fact he got his arse kicked.
> 
> He's not what you're building him up to be.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

knowimuch said:


>


David Lemieux is not all that.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

noslackgiven said:


> David Lemieux is not all that.


More a comment on your resume of posts


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

@noslackgiven's posts gave me AIDS he's gotta be OneShot


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

knowimuch said:


> More a comment on your resume of posts


Cool

Now finish giving David Lemieux his lap dance.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i believe noslackgiven is cormega... who was one of the most worthless *racists* posters here

you have to be a pretty sad piee of shit to realize that you are not wanted somewhere, have nowhere else to go, so you have no choice but to come back in some different form.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

quincy k said:


> i believe noslackgiven is cormega... who was one of the most worthless *racists* posters here
> 
> you have to be a pretty sad piee of shit to realize that you are not wanted somewhere, have nowhere else to go, so you have no choice but to come back in some different form.


A racist whining about racist posters.

Wow.

I'm not Cormega lil Puta...you can put your Rosary down...lol


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> A racist whining about racist posters.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I'm not Cormega lil Puta...you can put your Rosary down...lol


but you are cormega and the way that i know this is if i ask you not to caption my posts or reference me anymore and i will do the same you will start to obssessively stalk me like he did.

just dont caption or reference me in the future, i will do ths same, and then youll prove that you are not him

well start now.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> Lara proved more than Monroe...Rubio...Rosado....Adama...Lil David...hell everybody on GGG's resume.
> 
> Ya'll are worried about GGG vs Lara for some reason.


I ain't worried about nothing. I wish they would make this fight so GGG can brutalize Lara. But I understand why this fight isn't even on the radar.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I ain't worried about nothing. I wish they would make this fight so GGG can brutalize Lara. *But I understand why this fight isn't even on the radar*.


Why?

GGG fought Adama and Monroe...what did they do to earn a shot that Lara hasn't?

GGG can find time for far lesser fighters than Lara.

Lara is light years better than Billie Joe what's his name..


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

quincy k said:


> but you are cormega and the way that i know this is if i ask you not to caption my posts or reference me anymore and i will do the same you will start to obssessively stalk me like he did.
> 
> just dont caption or reference me in the future, i will do ths same, and then youll prove that you are not him
> 
> well start now.


I have to prove stuff to you???

Damn...'scuse me your Majesty..can I go take a leak??


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> Why?
> 
> GGG fought Adama and Monroe...what did they do to earn a shot that Lara hasn't?
> 
> ...


Because he's not even a middleweight FFS...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im confused here,
> 
> i checked boxrec and wiki and there is no mention of ward having ever fought kovalev


Ward has signed a contract. Like pen to paper and is legally bond to fight Kovalev by the end of this year. 


Muff said:


> I love how that picture implies that all it took was Ward to be asked nicely if he would go up and fight Kovalev. If it wasn't for HBO getting sick of Ward's/his team's shit, we wouldn't be getting that fight for awhile longer, and definitely not this year. Where do you think Ward would be and who he would be fighting if he didn't sign the HBO contract if there wasn't the stipulation that he must face Sergey? (I think we know). Andre's still a fighter so he's going to take the contract; it would look really bad if he didn't. But let's not pretend that he wasn't backed into a corner in a way. I just hope nothing happens because this is too important of a fight.


I wish HBO put that pressure on GGG


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> You just described yourself...and your compadres.
> 
> Living vicariously threw GGG like his name is Gonzales instead of Golovkin....lol


'through'


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/lara-fans-get-tired-golovkins-easy-fights-he-needs-me--105174

first delusional lara tried to compare his fight with canelo to that of mayweathers and now hes mentioning golovkins easy fights when hes been defending his title against voluntary *unranked *retreads smith, rodriguez, zaveck and vanes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/lara-fans-get-tired-golovkins-easy-fights-he-needs-me--105174
> 
> first delusional lara tried to compare his fight with canelo to that of mayweathers and now hes mentioning golovkins easy fights when hes been defending his title against voluntary *unranked *retreads smith, rodriguez, zaveck and vanes.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/jr-middleweight

Vanes is ranked 9 even after losing to Lara


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/jr-middleweight
> 
> Vanes is ranked 9 even after losing to Lara


and thats how bad 154 is when a guy who has lost, decisevely, to the number four and number six ranked 154s was still somehow ranked number seven

and 154 is somehow, someway, better than 160?

154 is so bad right now that argubaly the number one ranked 154, who briefly held a 160 belt, wont even fight the universally recognized 160 champ and wont even fight a 160 contender like david lemuiex who has called him out and will end up fighting a journeyman in 154 liam smith

160 is only bad because gennady golovkin is single-handedly making it that way.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> and thats how bad 154 is when a guy who has lost, decisevely, to the number four and number six ranked 154s was still somehow ranked number seven
> 
> and 154 is somehow, someway, better than 160?
> 
> ...


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/middleweight

#5 Andy Lee should have a loss to Quillin and he lost to Saunders
#8 N'Dam lost wide to Quillin and Lemiuex
#9 Geale got obliterated by Cotto and GGG in his last 2 fights

Yeah sorry, but middleweight is weak as hell

Also many people thought Vanes beat Charlo.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

noslackgiven said:


> Why?
> 
> GGG fought Adama and Monroe...what did they do to earn a shot that Lara hasn't?
> 
> ...


GGG's team want the Canelo fight, what do you think happens when Canelo's team sees GGG KO Lara in 5 or 6 rounds.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

quincy k said:


> and thats how bad 154 is when a guy who has lost, decisevely, to the number four and number six ranked 154s was still somehow ranked number seven
> 
> and 154 is somehow, someway, better than 160?
> 
> ...


160 is bad because it lacks talent

MW is so dead Jermain Taylor won another title....lol...that says it all right there.
Cotto a guy that couldnt buy a belt at 147 or 154.... won a title at 160 by beating one of the top guys

154 > 160 all day long.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/middleweight
> 
> #5 Andy Lee should have a loss to Quillin and he lost to Saunders
> #8 N'Dam lost wide to Quillin and Lemiuex
> ...


I agree with everything except that last sentence...


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

noslackgiven said:


> 160 is bad because it lacks talent
> 
> 154 > 160 all day long.





KERRIGAN said:


> GGG's team want the Canelo fight, what do you think happens when Canelo's team sees GGG KO Lara in 5 or 6 rounds.


Just because you live in fear doesn't mean Lara does.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> I agree with everything except that last sentence...


Some people did think Vanes beat Charlo. I honestly didn't watch the whole fight, but the rounds I watched were tight. After the fight, I saw people claiming robbery.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Some people did think Vanes beat Charlo. I honestly didn't watch the whole fight, but the rounds I watched were tight. After the fight,* I saw people claiming robbery.*


They don't know shi.t about boxing...no way was that even close to a robbery


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You can try and lump us all together, but I have laid out why I'm critical of GGG. You'll notice I and most of us have nothing but praise for Kovalev. I even like Lomachenko despite what those 2 very annoying fans did early in his career. I like Lomachenko's balls, no **** and his style/skill. Both Kovalev and Lomachenko come off as ambitious and real to me. GGG comes off as phony and overly risk adverse. If Lomachenko was in GGG's shoes, he would have moved up and fought Ward for a lesser split already even though he wouldn't have to.
> 
> And Lara and Ward being black have shit to do with it. Those are the best fighters in their respective weight classes. The weight classes right next to GGG. I wanted GGG to fight David Lemuiex for a long while also, as well as Froch and I'd be cool with Chavez Jr next at 168. And I was and still a Matthysse fan. I even picked Matthysse to KO my boy from Philly, Danny Garcia.
> 
> But I'm glad you're able to point out the bias on both sides. It just happens the other side rarely gets called out on it nowadays.


And it's hardly even racially charged. it's more of a nationalistic thing. It's a part of boxing. Honestly if you can't handle that sort of thing, you're following the wrong sport. It just makes it fun that's all.









Another funny thing to point out is hardly ANY of Golovkin's biggest fans (Me included) wanted Golovkin vs Ward, yet now literally everyone wants Canelo vs Golovkin :lol: We all know who we'd be picking. But the thing is, Golo had a better shot vs Ward than Canelo does vs Golovkin IMO. yet one is fine, and the other one isn't??

On to the fights for Golovkin, Ward is a 175'er now and win or lose I'm guessing he stays at 175 unless he can get DeGale for a big fight in Europe. So that's out


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

noslackgiven said:


> Just because you live in fear doesn't mean Lara does.


I take it English isn't your first language and that explains why your reading comprehension is in the toilet.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Some people did think Vanes beat Charlo. I honestly didn't watch the whole fight, but the rounds I watched were tight. After the fight, I saw people claiming robbery.


some people think bradley beat pacqioao in their first fight.

whats your point?

vanes is gatekeeper material in a division that is no better than 160

and thats your whole lara argument for the last two years and four fights was him beaten a gatekeeper after supposedly wanting to fight golovkin back in february 2014

http://www.boxingscene.com/lara-tells-manager-hes-ready-fight-gennady-golovkin--74510


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/middleweight
> 
> #5 Andy Lee should have a loss to Quillin and he lost to Saunders
> #8 N'Dam lost wide to Quillin and Lemiuex
> ...


wtf does any of this have to do with 154 having more skilled fighters than 160 or vice versa?

all ive seen recently was canelo claiming to be the 160 champ and apparantly is now going back down to 154 to fight liam smith. this after both mws golovkin and lemuiex called him out to beat that ass

if 160 was so bad then you would have the two best 154s thinking that they could move up like former jmws studs winky, dlh and tito did

but we know thats not going to happen with either lara or canelo or it already would have.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> And it's hardly even racially charged. it's more of a nationalistic thing. It's a part of boxing. Honestly if you can't handle that sort of thing, you're following the wrong sport. It just makes it fun that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are dead fricken on with the Canelo/GGG and GGG/Ward thing. I said the same thing about Cotto/GGG also which was even more true. Every said Ward/GGG was unfair while crying that Cotto wouldn't fight GGG as if that fight was actually going to be competitive.

But I'll admit that I do tend to root more for American fighters whether it's subconscious or not. I surely do it during the Olympics and don't apologize for it. It is not a racial thing as those American fighters include Paulie M, Danny Garcia, Mikey Garcia, JoJo Diaz Jr, Gabriel Rosado, etc.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> wtf does any of this have to do with 154 having more skilled fighters than 160 or vice versa?
> 
> all ive seen recently was canelo claiming to be the 160 champ and apparantly is now going back down to 154 to fight liam smith. this after both mws golovkin and lemuiex called him out to beat that ass
> 
> ...


You gave some shitty argument explaining why 154 was a weak division. I used your same logic to show you why 160 was weaker.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You are dead fricken on with the Canelo/GGG and GGG/Ward thing. I said the same thing about Cotto/GGG also which was even more true. Every said Ward/GGG was unfair while crying that Cotto wouldn't fight GGG as if that fight was actually going to be competitive.
> 
> But I'll admit that I do tend to root more for American fighters whether it's subconscious or not. I surely do it during the Olympics and don't apologize for it. It is not a racial thing as those American fighters include Paulie M, Danny Garcia, Mikey Garcia, JoJo Diaz Jr, Gabriel Rosado, etc.


Me too, hell im native american with no dog in the fight and you know I'm team slick all day. You just like the american style that's all. True blue boxing fans will watch and think, 'ok, thats who I wanna be. ' Berto failed awfully


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Me too, hell im native american with no dog in the fight and you know I'm team slick all day. You just like the american style that's all. True blue boxing fans will watch and think, 'ok, thats who I wanna be. ' Berto failed awfully


:rofl I can't believed I almost forgot about this fight


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You gave some shitty argument explaining why 154 was a weak division. I used your same logic to show you why 160 was weaker.


shitty argument?

the two best 154s are not moving up to fight 160s when 154s winky, dlh and tito had no problem doing so in the era prior.

thats a pretty strong argument that either the two current top 154 are not as good as the three aforementioned 154s or that the 160 division is stronger now than it was then

you need to take off those black and white glasses and see things in color


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> But the thing is, Golo had a better shot vs Ward than Canelo does vs Golovkin IMO. yet one is fine, and the other one isn't??t


 You are forgetting the fundamental difference that Canelo is a middleweight now (he has been ever since he started fighting at 155) and that GGG & Ward never ever campaigned at the same weight class. Two difference situations


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You gave some shitty argument explaining why 154 was a weak division. I used your same logic to show you why 160 was weaker.


All you did was post a few rankings and say whether you thought they won or lost. How can you say 154 is deeper when aside from Lara, the other top guys:
Jermell Charlo
Jermall Charlo
Demetrius Andrade
Liam Smith...
Are all incredibly untested. Compare that with:

Golovkin
Jacobs
Saunders
Quillin
Alvarez
Lemieux
Korobov
Lee....

160 > 154


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> All you did was post a few rankings and say whether you thought they won or lost. How can you say 154 is deeper when aside from Lara, the other top guys:
> Jermell Charlo
> Jermall Charlo
> Demetrius Andrade
> ...


Why don't you pick apart what he said because I used his same exact argument.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why don't you pick apart what he said because I used his same exact argument.


If you think you are a superior poster than him, prove it. Like I said, take a look at the top fighters from both 154 and 160. If you think 154 is deeper, how so?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> If you think you are a superior poster than him, prove it. Like I said, take a look at the top fighters from both 154 and 160. If you think 154 is deeper, how so?


all I was doing was showing him how dumb his logic was and his line of thinking by showing him that his same argument could be used to critique middleweight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> all I was doing was showing him how dumb his logic was and his line of thinking by showing him that his same argument could be used to critique middleweight.


Guess so. My bad.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> all I was doing was showing him how dumb his logic was and his line of thinking by showing him that his same argument could be used to critique middleweight.


no, you have routinely ragged on how bad 160 is so please explain...

if 160 is so bad then why havent the two best 154s moved up like former jmws winky, dlh and tito did?

so either 160 is a better division now than it was back in the 2000s of the 154s are weaker now than they were in the 2000s


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> no, you have routinely ragged on how bad 160 is so please explain...
> 
> if 160 is so bad then why havent the two best 154s moved up like former jmws winky, dlh and tito did?
> 
> so either 160 is a better division now than it was back in the 2000s of the 154s are weaker now than they were in the 2000s


I actually haven't gone into detail about which division I thought was stronger or weaker. 160 is weak while 154 has a bunch of young fighters who haven't fought each other. It's hard to compare them since 154 is so unproven except Lara, Vanes, Trout and Cotto if you even count Cotto.

This argument started from you trying to crap on Lara/Vanes II and saying that Vanes being ranked is proof that 154 sucked.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> All you did was post a few rankings and say whether you thought they won or lost. How can you say 154 is deeper when aside from Lara, the other top guys:
> Jermell Charlo
> Jermall Charlo
> Demetrius Andrade
> ...


correction: Alvarez isn't a 160, neither a 154.
he is the 155 undisputed champ.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> correction: Alvarez isn't a 160, neither a 154.
> he is the 155 undisputed champ.


I stand corrected! :smile


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I actually haven't gone into detail about which division I thought was stronger or weaker. 160 is weak while 154 has a bunch of young fighters who haven't fought each other. It's hard to compare them since 154 is so unproven except Lara, Vanes, Trout and Cotto if you even count Cotto.
> 
> This argument started from you trying to crap on Lara/Vanes II and saying that Vanes being ranked is proof that 154 sucked.


the argument is that 154 is no better than 160, a division that you routinely rag on because it is being dominated by gennady golovkin. if golovkin did not fight at 160 its safe to say that you would never ever even mention the caliber of the fighters there let alone believing that it is the worst division in boxing

160 today is no different than when hopkins ruled it in the late 90s and early 2000s


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You are forgetting the fundamental difference that Canelo is a middleweight now (he has been ever since he started fighting at 155) and that GGG & Ward never ever campaigned at the same weight class. Two difference situations


You're missing the point here.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl I can't believed I almost forgot about this fight


When he came out in that stance I was legitimately squinting at my TV thinking "Is he for real?" atsch then he got his ass kicked :lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You're missing the point here.


No I'd argue you are. GGG-Ward is different from GGG-Canelo. Canelo is a middleweight now until he can make 154. Its a much worse duck than GGG-Ward is (and id argue that GGG ward is a duck also)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> No I'd argue you are. GGG-Ward is different from GGG-Canelo. Canelo is a middleweight now until he can make 154. Its a much worse duck than GGG-Ward is (and id argue that GGG ward is a duck also)


I wouldn't call it a duck, and not once did I argue Canelo wasn't ducking Golovkin, of course he is. But there are just as good of fights out there for Golo like BJS, N'Dam, etc.

The MW division is actually quite good, it just needs some sorting.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I wouldn't call it a duck, and not once did I argue Canelo wasn't ducking Golovkin, of course he is. But there are just as good of fights out there for Golo like BJS, N'Dam, etc.
> 
> The MW division is actually quite good, it just needs some sorting.


ndam is a former Lemieux victim and is not a good fight for GGG at this stage

GGG needs lara, jacobs, saunders or someone of that nature. Otherwise he is wasting valuable time at 160


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> ndam is a former Lemieux victim and is not a good fight for GGG at this stage
> 
> GGG needs lara, jacobs, saunders or someone of that nature. Otherwise he is wasting valuable time at 160


Yeah I already said he needs to leave Canelo alone and go for other guys if Canelo is gonna be a puss.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> No I'd argue you are. GGG-Ward is different from GGG-Canelo. Canelo is a middleweight now until he can make 154. Its a much worse duck than GGG-Ward is (and id argue that GGG ward is a duck also)


This post...wow...you are a clown :/


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This post...wow...you are a clown :/


Means a lot from you. You have been hiding for a while ever since canela vacated his title like a pussy. Pick a weight class.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

turbotime said:


> I wouldn't call it a duck, and not once did I argue Canelo wasn't ducking Golovkin, of course he is. But there are just as good of fights out there for Golo like BJS, N'Dam, etc.
> 
> *The MW division is actually quite good, it just needs some sorting*.


LOL.......Stop it.

MW is so weak Jermain Taylor recently won another title.

If I told you 5 years ago that Taylor would become MW Champ again you would have laughed your ass off.

Even Rubio recently won a paper strap....GGG is wearing it....with pride for some reason.


----------

